# Malvern Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I see we have only 3 registered for this rally is there likely to be anymore of you going to it? Please post on here if you are interested in this rally. Would be nice to have a few more going as this will be our first Stone Leisure show that we have rallied at.








Could somebody please sticky this ta


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

LADYJ894 
we would like to come for the w/e. arrive Sat. leave Sun. dinner time, I will watch site for details ref. show.

Roy & Helen.


----------

